# Radio Poppers--The coolest thing ever!



## D-B-J (Jun 20, 2011)

So i love using my SU800, but outdoor's it... well.. isn't always the best.  The necessity of no harsh-light(direct sunlight) and line of sight really detracts from it.  However, i recently learned of the radiopopper system, and i can't wait to purchase it, granted, many months down the road.  Has anyone used these or had experiences with them??
Home - RadioPopper

I just think it's a great idea and would love to hear anyones experiences.

Regards,
Jake


----------

